

Free books to get started with Artificial Intelligence - gobinath-mani
http://bigdata-madesimple.com/20-free-books-to-get-started-with-artificial-intelligence/

======
vonnik
The link isn't working...

Fwiw, Deeplearning4j has a list of free ML/AI courses here:
[http://deeplearning4j.org/deeplearningpapers.html](http://deeplearning4j.org/deeplearningpapers.html)

------
akilism
Here's a good list of AI resources. [https://github.com/owainlewis/awesome-
artificial-intelligenc...](https://github.com/owainlewis/awesome-artificial-
intelligence)

------
mindcrime
Another great resource is the AAAI "AI Topics" page. Not all of the linked
resources are free, but there's a lot of useful info here:

[http://aitopics.org/](http://aitopics.org/)

